# Mother's Day gift



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

May 6 - called Mom to confirm she would be in Coffeyville over the weekend.

May 8 - Fully charged, estimated range 232 miles, started at 3:15 AM for Memphis. Used 'speed limit' to reach chargers. Thereafter, hopped to arrive at ~4 PM:

Memphis; Brinkley AR; Little Rock; Ozark AR; Lowell AR, and Joplin MO.
Mom's house was way too warm so I got a room at the Best Western, pet friendly, and got a good night's sleep. Interesting, it appears the ends of each motel have one, live 120 VAC outlet. So the car added 30 miles while I slept.

May 9 - Attended Sunday services with Mom. That afternoon, attempted Zoom with brothers but still find the Android-Zoom interface 'obscure.' I'll reverse engineer a user's manual and share with everyone. I have an unfriendly opinion about an App that requires a home-brew manual to use <GERRRRR>. By 3 PM, headed home in the reverse set of SuperCharger stations. There were a lot of road construction delays.

At Memphis, I was very tired and took a cat nap while charging using the cell phone as an alarm clock. I wanted to reach home but stopped at Cornith EVconnect station to put an L2 charge enough to reach home.

Long weekend, my Mother's Day gift.

Bob Wilson


----------

